# po godzinach



## m4tt

Hej,

szukam odpowiednika zwrotu 'po godzinach', w takim kontekście:

_Po godzinach pasjonuję się fotografią_.

Jakieś sugestie?

Dzięki!


----------



## Thomas1

After work...
In my free time...

PS: polskie zdanie nie jest zbyt zgrabne.


----------



## cilka

A mes heures perdues ?


----------



## Thomas1

Wydaje mi się, że "à mes heures perdues" ma nieco inny wydźwięk we francuskim niż "po godzinach" w polskim. Oto wpis jednego z użytkowników z Francji na forum French-English Vocabulary (moje wytłuszczenie):


Fidicinae said:


> Would anyone tell me if there is an equivalent for "à ses heures perdues elle..." ?
> "In her spare time" does not convey the idea that she is doing something because *she really,really, has nothing else to do*.


Polskie wyrażenie "po godzinach" to skrócone "po godzinach pracy", które samo w sobie ma wydźwięk neutralny. Po polsku moglibyśmy, na przykład, powiedzieć:
_Dla zabicia czasu, po godzinach, zajmuje się fotografią. -- À ses heures perdues, après le travail, elle s'occupe de la photographie. _


----------



## cilka

dans son temps libre ?


----------



## Thomas1

Tak, jeśli mowa o czasie po godzinach pracy.


----------



## Agitato

Mnie zwrot _po godzinach_ kojarzy się nierozerwalnie z miejscem pracy i znaczy w przede wszystkim _w godzinach nadliczbowych_.

 Np.: _Przez ostatni tydzień pracowaliśmy wszyscy po godzinach w związku z tym dużym zamówieniem..._ 

Mogę sobie też wyobrazić sytuację, kiedy np. nauczyciel zostaje w szkole po godzinach, żeby pograć w coś na sali gimnastycznej, popływać w przyszkolnym basenie itp.

W tym sensie _po godzinach pracy_ to według mnie trochę co innego niż samo _po godzinach_...


----------



## jasio

Thomas1 said:


> Polskie wyrażenie "po godzinach" to skrócone "po godzinach pracy", które samo w sobie ma wydźwięk neutralny. Po polsku moglibyśmy, na przykład, powiedzieć:_Dla zabicia czasu, po godzinach, zajmuje się fotografią. -- À ses heures perdues, après le travail, elle s'occupe de la photographie. _





Agitato said:


> Mnie zwrot _po godzinach_ kojarzy się nierozerwalnie z miejscem pracy i znaczy w przede wszystkim _w godzinach nadliczbowych_.



IMHO może być i tak i tak i jeszcze inaczej. Jak napisał Thomas, zwrot "po godzinach" może oznaczać hobby - choć IMHO nie w każdym kontekście użycie tego zwrotu byłoby właściwe. Jak napisał Agitato, może oznaczać zostanie w pracy dłużej, niż przewiduje regulamin, dłużej, niż inni pracownicy, albo dłużej niż "typowe godziny biurowe". Z tym, że niekoniecznie są to godziny nadliczbowe. Pomijając nawet fakt, że na stanowiskach kierowniczych nie ma godzin nadliczbowych jako takich (w związku z nienormowanym czasem pracy), to "zostanie po godzinach" może, ale nie musi oznaczać robienie czegoś, czego nie zdążyło się zrobić w ciągu dnia. Można np. zostać, żeby zrobić coś prywatnego korzystając ze służbowego sprzętu.


----------

